# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  هنوزم پیش دانشگاهی در دو مرحله پاس میشه؟؟

## elahpour

لصفا یکی مث آدم پاسخ بده.

----------


## farshidr90

سوالتو کمی بیشتر توضیح بده.

----------


## elahpour

> سوالتو کمی بیشتر توضیح بده.


قبلا پیش دانشگاهی 1 و 2 داشتیم هنوزم هست؟

----------


## amiredge

نه

----------

